# Phoenixminer not paying me on Shakepay



## AXENTQC (Jun 4, 2022)

I normally use NICEHASH QUICKMINER to mine with my gaming PC while I'm away from home and it has been serving me well so far.  However, (please confirm) I read in a couple articles on the net (I don't remember where) that you can get paid directly in ETH using PHOENIXMINER while QUICKMINER only pays in BTC. So I have been testing PHOENIXMINER for about 24 hours. The script seems to run fine, with information similar to what I get with DAGGERHASHIMOTO (using QUICKMINER) scrolling up in a Command prompt window.

The issue is that the ETH I mine doesn't seem to go in my SHAKEPAY wallet at all as the ETH balance hasn't change when I checked it just now. It has been 24hish. Why do you think is that? Here's the script. I had to replace the address for obvious reasons. In the PHOENIXMINER script I replaced the provided SHAKEPAY ETH address with mine (found on my SHAKEPAY app). The only part I'm not sure is the rig name so I made one up. I used .myRover .

REM
REM Example bat file for starting PhoenixMiner.exe to mine ETH
REM

setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0
setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

REM IMPORTANT: Replace the ETH address with your own ETH wallet address in the -wal option (Rig001 is the name of the rig)
REM PhoenixMiner.exe -pool ssl://eu1.ethermine.org:5555 -pool2 ssl://us1.ethermine.org:5555 -wal 0x0XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.Rig001
"C:\Program Files\PhoenixMiner_6.2c_Windows\PhoenixMiner.exe" -pool ssl://eu1.ethermine.org:5555 -pool2 ssl://us1.ethermine.org:5555 -wal 0x3XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.myRover
pause

nVIDIA RTX-2070 Super
WINDOWS 10

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 4, 2022)

you are mining to ethermine.org.  I don't know why you think this is going to a "shakepay wallet," unless that is your wallet you are mining to of course.  Login using your public address at ethermine.org to see your status.  It will not withdraw until a threshold, and it is quite high due to ethereum fees.


----------



## AXENTQC (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes I'm quite new to mining and thus my knowledge needs brushing.

From my little research (let me know if anything is wrong in this list):
1- ethermine.org is the pool I picked and the batch file included in my OP is properly showing it
2- -pool ssl://eu1.ethermine.org:5555 -pool2 ssl://us1.ethermine.org:5555 are my 2 pools coordinates
3-"Cryptocurrency mining pools are *groups of miners who share their computational resources*." and not where the end user money goes to.
4- -wal 0x3XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.myRover represent my Shakepay wallet address + my rig name. EDIT: the actual location where I want the money to go.
5- I don't seem to have any way to log in to ethermine.org - I can't find my public address (I presume it can't be my home IP address) and ethermine.org doesn't seem to have a login portal.


----------



## AXENTQC (Jun 5, 2022)

I open Shakepay, I select Add Funds, the I pick Ethereum and I get the address from there. I put it (copy / paste) in the batch file as this: "C:\Program Files\PhoenixMiner_6.2c_Windows\PhoenixMiner.exe" -pool ssl://eu1.ethermine.org:5555 -pool2 ssl://us1.ethermine.org:5555 -wal 0x3827cac7430fe1dcac70789fcdcXXXXXXXXXXX.myRover Is this script line valid to receive ETH in my Shakepay wallet?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2022)

AXENTQC said:


> I presume it can't be my home IP address


It would be your public wallet address.  You may need to validate your ip to change settings.


----------



## AXENTQC (Jun 8, 2022)

It's been 48 hours and I still didn't get a tiny little payment. I'm used to NICEHASH paying every 4 hours or so. I'm mining using an RTX 3060. Is it normal?

EDIT: Fount it:  https://ethpool.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/articles/8000060967-ethermine-org-payout-policy


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2022)

AXENTQC said:


> It's been 48 hours and I still didn't get a tiny little payment. I'm used to NICEHASH paying every 4 hours or so. I'm mining using an RTX 3060. Is it normal?
> 
> EDIT: Fount it:  https://ethpool.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/articles/8000060967-ethermine-org-payout-policy


Yes, as I said it will take nearly a long time (like a month) to get a payout from ethermine, possibly more.


----------

